# Wading gear ?



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Wanted to try some wading and was wondering the cheapest but safest way to wade. Like pants and buy some ray guards and tennis? If I enjoy it then I'll invest on some waders and other goodies. I like to try something before I fully immerse myself.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

David. said:


> Wanted to try some wading and was wondering the cheapest but safest way to wade. Like pants and buy some ray guards and tennis? If I enjoy it then I'll invest on some waders and other goodies. I like to try something before I fully immerse myself.


I've been checking into this also. It seems like its getting warm enough to wear whatever you want. Something like coaches pants or Magellan lightweight pants with zip off legs seem to be the way most guys go to avoid jellyfish, ray guards are always a plus just in case but most ppl are saying that as long as you shuffle and not step that you shouldn't have to worry about rays to much. 
Biggest point ppl keep making is watch the currents and deep holes and have a way to get rid of your stringer if a shark goes after it.


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

I bought a pair of foreverlast reef boots then bought the strap on ray guards.
Never used to worry about stingrays just did the suffle.
But the older I get the more I worry about those things!

Get you a long sleeve shirt helps with the jelly fish to.
Got nailed a few times last year in tx city.


Oh yeah I bought a PDF also cheap insurance if you do step of in a 
deep hole


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

One thing about wading shuffling your feet helps you from stepping on a singrays is you stir up settlement and the ray circle and eat small thing that you stir up so don't go back the way you came. You can just made a new trail, and don't just back into the settlement. And if you are wading from a boat or kayak be sure in look before stepping out of boat or kayak. I know a couple have been hit that way.
Good luck on your wades.
Oh, wading is the best way to learn a new area is. you find all out the small cuts and different structure


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

troutless said:


> One thing about wading shuffling your feet helps you from stepping on a singrays is you stir up settlement and the ray circle and eat small thing that you stir up so don't go back the way you came. You can just made a new trail, and don't just back into the settlement. And if you are wading from a boat or kayak be sure in look before stepping out of boat or kayak. I know a couple have been hit that way.
> Good luck on your wades.
> Oh, wading is the best way to learn a new area is. you find all out the small cuts and different structure


Thanks on the pointers!!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

In the Summer, I used to wade with just shorts and a T shirt. 

After getting into some jellyfish one day, I added a pair of thin nylon running pants on over the shorts. Worked out well enough. 

Used the oldest tennis shoes I had, until I got some $20.00 wading shoes from Academy. I am still using the wading shoes to get into and out of my kayak. Rich


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

Wait until the water warms up a bit and you can go in wearing a pair of khakis and some tennies. As Richg99 said, we all used to do it that way. I do like my wading pants and boots in the winter, but I prefer to keep it simple in the summer, especially in the surf. Get a good long stringer, but don't tie it to you. If a shark takes it you'll get pulled along too. Good luck. I started the same way.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

re the stringer...good advice.....there are knots that you can use that will slip if a shark were to pull hard enough, but will hold the stringer to you as needed.

I waded for 15 or 20 years and never saw one, nor had a shark bother me, but it does happen. Rich


----------



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

I agree with the above posts.....be aware that when I have worn the Everlast boots and the calf/shin guards that I have found it nearly impossible to tread water with them on when trying to go from one sandbar to the next (This is also while trying to hold my rod out of the water). Maybe a PFD would help in that, though. I really thought i was going to drown myself this way, one Summer in Surfside. 

All I am saying is to test your sea-worthiness when you get them.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm like Rich, I will where a PFD now that I'm older and don't think I'm bullet proof. They give us a little more protection when out in the surf and/or around a pass. As for Sharks I've been cut off several times at SS surf and behind San Jose Island. And We have been cut off behind SLP by a 6' Shark taking my buddy's Mac from less than three ft from his hand as he started reaching his hand out to grab the Mac.


----------



## reel_therapy (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes a long stringer is a must!!! I've seen my fair share of sharks around the old causeway while wading. Last summer during a tourney in pm a buddy of mine hooked into a big trout and bout four feet from landing the fish a shark came up and grabbed it. Mind you we were in about thigh deep water.


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

$20 dollar wade boots, cheap megellan nylon pantsthat zip off at the knee, also Magellan has an over the shoulder bag for $24 that is awesome for wading. I also used to wear shorts, till I got into a mess of jellies. It was like standing in an ant bed without being able to get them off.


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Went out this weekend and waded with an old buddy of mine. Man I loved it !! Used some wade boots, shorts, long sleeve fishing shirt and two rods. Only caught a red and one trout but I loved it!!


----------

